# CL or similar near to the NEC ??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of such a site please??

I am aware of the Somerswood site that is close to the NEC but they impose a minimum of 2 night stay when there is any show on AND they increase the overnight price at the same time.

I am therefore voting with my feet (wheels??)


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Not a CL but try Clent Hills C&CC site you can commute to NEC in appx 30 mins. Nice village pubs and shops. I should know we live by it!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is at least 5 in the area. I have stayed at Hill Farm before.

peedee

ps It's in the CSDB >here<


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We stayed at a site in Coleshill - something Farm. It was at the southern end of Coleshill, close to the M42 / M6 toll junction. I can't find anything about it just now, but I thought it was a CL. It's close enough to enable you to walk to the NEC (about 3/4 hour), or a 5-10 minute drive.

Slightly further north, you have the C&CC Kingsbury Water Park site, which is lovely, and about a 15 minute drive (max). There's another, independent site in Kingsbury too (maybe called Bodymoor Heath).

Gerald


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Would it have been Maxstoke Hall Farm Gerald?

peedee


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

We have booked CL which is only 20mins away @ Maxstoke Hall Farm Coleshill, however, we did have trouble trying to actually contact the farm, my e-mail was never replied to and tried many phone calls before we got through eventually. Route from NEC looks very easy.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peedee said:


> Would it have been Maxstoke Hall Farm Gerald?


Maybe. It's on a blog somewhere floating around the internet. I couldn't find it before I had to go out just now.

I've got it on a map screenshot - attached.

Gerald


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

No not the same one Gerald, I don't have a CL at that point at all.

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peedee said:


> No not the same one Gerald, I don't have a CL at that point at all.


Maybe it's gone now 

Gerald


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow !!!

Thanks for all the info everybody!!


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

For the last birmingham show we stayed at the hatton country world ,near
Warwick, this is a very short run to NEC, plus we were alowed to park on hardstanding just off the car park at the end .


----------

